# Bordadora computarizada



## raulink (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola amigos, necesito su ayuda. Estoy intentando realizar un proyecto, que permita realizar una bordadora computarizada doméstica. más o menos como la bordadora Eclipse en http://eclipseproyect.blogspot.com/2008/06/bordadora-computarizada-1.html. Pero hacer algunas mejoras, como que sea controlada por un PIC 16F877A por el puerto serie, y el motor de avance, sea controlado mediante Modulacion por ancho de Pulso.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 17, 2010)

> y el motor de avance, sea controlado mediante Modulacion por ancho de Pulso.


normalmente para eso se utilizan los motores a paso...
-busca temas de CNC
-temas de motores a pasos..


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Jul 29, 2011)

Holas
Por si aun les interesa el tema de las bordadoras caseras aca les paso un link y esta completamente en español...
bordadorascaseras.blogspot.com


----------

